# Which is the best game you have ever played ?????



## coolendra (Nov 24, 2005)

*hey !!! how bout this thread...*

i thin the best game i have ever played is *maxpayne 2*


how bout u guys..................  [/b]


----------



## coolendra (Nov 25, 2005)

how bout NFS underground 2


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey I dont think tat NFS UG 2 is much nice. I liked GTA San Andreas and the game i liked the most is Call of Duty. It has got some exciting actions and is one of the best games around.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 26, 2005)

HALF LIFE--2  RULES


----------



## DAVIS (Nov 26, 2005)

but i think that NFSU2 and GTA (all versions) rock!


----------



## rachitar (Nov 26, 2005)

Mostly all NFS games
Quake
Max Payne
Counter Strike


----------



## Chirag (Nov 26, 2005)

Quake III Arena

GTA:VC and GTA:SA

Max Payne

CS:CZ


----------



## nix (Nov 26, 2005)

POP:warrior within


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 28, 2005)

Championship Manager 4


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Nov 29, 2005)

> i thin the best game i have ever played is maxpayne 2


yes it is also my fav game


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 29, 2005)

in order of release
Quake 3
UT 2003/04
Doom 3/RoE
Quake 4
NFS Underground 2


----------



## boom (Nov 30, 2005)

It is a tie between Mafia and Prince of Persai:SoT


----------



## Golden Jack (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anybody nedds to know, of course Half Life-2


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 30, 2005)

Quake 4..... Best FPS 4 me till now !!!
NFS MW-----Best Racing game till now !!!
3rd person---PoPWW


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Dec 2, 2005)

Half Life-2 rules........other versions r also cool


----------



## gtoX (Dec 3, 2005)

Certainly MaxPayne 2, and GTA:VC.........
(haven't been able to play GTA:SA yet  )


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 6, 2005)

COD MULTIPLAYER ROCKS>> d guns (non scope 1's are to awesome)


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 6, 2005)

Thief 3 : Deadly Shadows

Actually i liked the entire Thief series

and Alien Vs Predator and Warcraft 3 ROC and TFT.


----------



## kikass (Dec 6, 2005)

age of kings
NFS - porsche, underground, most wanted
close combat - the entire series


----------



## hpotter606 (Dec 6, 2005)

Call of duty
Age of Empires 2


----------



## sid_ashok (Dec 6, 2005)

Mafia
Max Payne 2
NFS UG 2


----------



## con_tester (Dec 6, 2005)

Pokemon Emrald GBA.
Max Payne 1 and 2.
Sims.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 6, 2005)

Duke Nukem


----------



## Hells_Fury (Dec 7, 2005)

Indigo Prophecy (PS2) is my current favourite PS2 game. Its awsome!!


----------



## guitarfreak (Dec 7, 2005)

Thief 2 : The Metal Age


----------



## greatguns_16 (Dec 8, 2005)

farcry rocks


----------



## cryptid (Dec 8, 2005)

The best game i every played is Rollcage its jus a awesom  racing games it like war on wheels u get to fire missiles and turbo boost ur self and all kinds of stuff on the other hand the worst game i ever played was Rollcage2


----------



## casanova (Dec 9, 2005)

Rise of Nations
Rise of Nations - Thrones And Patriots
Ragnarok
Age of Empires III
Age of Empires II - The Conquerors
Age of Empires II - The Kings
Age of Empires - Rise of Rome
Age of Empires
Diablo - II
Harry Potter And Prisoner of Azkaban
The Mummy


----------



## bsouvikb (Dec 10, 2005)

Max Payne 1 & 2
Far Cry
Mafia
GTA 3 & VC
Warcraft 3 ROC & TFT
Diablo 2 & LOD
AOE 2 The Kings & The Conquerors Expansion
James Bond 007- Nightfire


----------



## Muad'dib (Dec 10, 2005)

Final fantasy 7...THEEEEEEEE BEST

God of war

Warrior within is pretty good


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 11, 2005)

Final fantasy
age of empires all versions
diablo
ragnarok online
maplestory
warcraft
starcraft
command and conquer


----------



## coolendra (Dec 17, 2005)

Hey NFS Most Wanted is great !!!!!!!!1

what say ???


----------



## moshel (Dec 18, 2005)

My Fav Games:-

FPS: RTCW
action: GTA VC
Strategy: AOE conquerors
Sports: FIFA 2002 world cup
Racing: NFS UG2/MW
Simulation: Simcity 4


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is my list according to the date of release:

Civilization-II
Half-Life
Battlezone
Age of Empires-II: The conquerors' expansion
Halo: Combat Evolved
Farcry
Half-Life2

I have not yet got my hands on Civilization-IV. I am sure it will be best of 2005 and the best of the lot.


----------



## vignesh (Dec 19, 2005)

Age of Empires 2 

NFSUG 2

Hitman 3 contracts..


----------



## nimis (Dec 19, 2005)

age of empire series....
diablo 2....
warcraft series...
CnC red alert 2...
age of mythology...


----------



## job9434 (Dec 31, 2005)

nopeeeeeeeee guys  
HALF LIFE #2    ROCKSSSSSS


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2005)

My favourites are
Doom3 , AOE series , NFS Most wanted, Rise of nations T&P


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 1, 2006)

Doom3/half life are very mediocre type of games , they can be good , but not the best , to be best the games shud have the feel and involvement , very few of this type i have played , 

Tenchu: stealth assasins , Max Payne 1(not 2) , Mafia , and some others.


----------



## coolendra (Jan 2, 2006)

Did any1 like Burnout Revenge in PS2 ????


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes i did like Burnout Revenge. In fact, i liked it a lot. Havent really played too much, but it is an amazing game. Its even better than Burnout 3: Takedown.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jan 3, 2006)

Something new:: HITMAN 
Special Hitman 2: Silent Assasin

This is the game where u hv 2 use ur brain 8)


----------



## cryptid (Jan 7, 2006)

Roll Cage And NFS Most Wanted


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

softhunterdevil said:
			
		

> Something new:: HITMAN
> Special Hitman 2: Silent Assasin
> 
> This is the game where u hv 2 use ur brain 8)




Cent Percent Agree with Soft.....Even my Hot fav...next is Hitman Contracts...even its cool...


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jan 7, 2006)

*Wtng 4 d 4th HitmaN Sequel ..:^: HitmaN BlooD MoneY :^:..*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> softhunterdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thnx Dipen 4 supporting me.* (At least u hv some brainz  )

Developed by IO Interactive. Published by Eidos, Hitman Bloodmoney is going to step in the world of Silver Screen with its first movie.

The HitmaN in d movie: *Vin Diesel*
Wats ur idea abt dis? Does he suit in the boots of Hitman??


Some KÃ³ol Links:

*Hitman Forum Site

Hitman 4: Blood Money Site

Hitman 4: Blood Money Details*


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nah...man...Vin Diesel wont suite rite...

bcoz..u know we dont need any macho man with heavy biceps for Hitman Job...

What we expect is Attitude and Style... i hope u hav seen Transporter..(Both)...Jason Statham was amazing...

He would suite better in my opinion...   

BTW very less Hitman Fans here....Even i started a thread..but was closed automatically...

Checkout..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30340&highlight=

..Anyways.. looking forward for Blood money...


----------



## shaunak (Jan 8, 2006)

CALL OF DUTY
sadly havent played COD2
Americas army
FIFA 0x
Age of Empires III 
Age of Empires II - The Conquerors 
Age of Empires II - The Kings 
Age of Empires - Rise of Rome 
Age of Empires

Harry Potter And Prisoner of Azkaban [ON THe PS2] pc versions wernt that good
destroy all humans [ps2] [ has it released on pc?]


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 8, 2006)

doom 3 & F.E.A.R (scared the shit outta me)


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 12, 2006)

*project igi1,igi2 covert strike if u like challenging games.*

i woder why anybody have not mentioned * project igi* here thats a challenging game whick take a lot of brains and quite challenging to play
i ve ended these both games and also *nfs underground* ,
igi1 is publised by *eidos interactive* ans is great for brainers.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah Project IGI was an amazing game...It was really challenging especially towards the end since there was no option to save your progress. IGI 2 was not as good as the first one.


----------



## coolendra (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey even Burnout Revenge isnt a bad game after all...

Jst Loving it !!!!!!!!


----------



## samrat_chak1 (Jan 13, 2006)

Best game I ever played......
Half life 2!!!!
Well all the versions of half life are the coolest.
The next commendable games are Project IGI, Max Payne 1 & 2.


----------



## SignificantMind (Jan 14, 2006)

Counter strike source,
doom3,
Half life 2:substance gold edition,
Half life 2,
Max Payne 2,
Age of empires II Expansion:Conqueror,


----------



## the mihir (Jan 14, 2006)

age of conquerers
quake 3
swkotor


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 14, 2006)

In no particular order  
Hitman Series
Unreal Tournament Series
HL2
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Far Cry 
Quake 3 Arena

But if I had to choose the ultimate one then it had to be Unreal Tournament.


----------



## ratzee199 (Jan 14, 2006)

*best game ever*

i don't know about u guyzzz. but 4 me it 
SYSTEM SHOCK 2.  
those who have the experience of playing this game i am sure it must created some impact on their mind. it was a buty. just awesome.
just imagine SYSTEM SHOCK 2 in _HALF LIFE 2 ENGINE OR TODAY'S  any latest game engine._
i an still getting those horrific experience these dayz when i am trying to play this game. 8)


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: project igi1,igi2 covert strike if u like challenging games.*



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> i woder why anybody have not mentioned * project igi* here thats a challenging game whick take a lot of brains and quite challenging to play
> i ve ended these both games and also *nfs underground* ,
> igi1 is publised by *eidos interactive* ans is great for brainers.



hmm, i dont agree , the Ai in IGI was bit stupid , if u snipe some bad guy the other one standing besides him is not even alerted.and some other stupid ai things too . but still the game was cool , i played it long time back and enjoyed it to max .


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 15, 2006)

MAX PAYNE 2


----------



## KoRn (Jan 15, 2006)

My favs are:
1.Need for speed mostwanted(graphics+awesome realistic gameplay as well as a hot chick mia!)
2.Cod 1,2.
3.CS source multiplayer.
4.Guilty GEar.
5.Gta all parts.
6.POP sot,ww,t2t.


----------



## usmayur (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: project igi1,igi2 covert strike if u like challenging games.*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> shashank4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But u also have to consider the time when it was released. No pt comparing it with today's games. Project IGI is certainly right up at the top.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 16, 2006)

@Usmayur , i am not comparing it with today's games , and no doubt the game rocks.


----------



## coolendra (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey 

i didnt see HALO in this list 

isnt it a good game ??????


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 21, 2006)

*forgot these*

not in specific order
Hitman series,
FarCry
IGI-2
PES 5
BIA
MAny more...... :roll: thinking


----------



## coolendra (Jan 22, 2006)

is BIA meaning Brother In Arms ?????


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 23, 2006)

Ahhh ,

 The Best Ever Game is *Super Mario Bros*. i used to play on old nintendo console .
This game never gets old.


----------



## panchamk (Jan 23, 2006)

tarey_g, agreed, as far as console games go.

The best PC game ever is System Shock 2. Hands down.


----------



## gags987 (Jan 25, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> *hey !!! how bout this thread...*
> 
> i thin the best game i have ever played is *maxpayne 2*
> 
> ...


well this game is quite nice and quite short for that fact. But i didnt got any suitable kung fu mod for it as i got for max payne 1 . Have u played Return to castle Wolfenstein


----------



## gags987 (Jan 26, 2006)

acc. to me its doom3 and annnnnnnn probably max pyne 2  :roll:


----------



## gags987 (Jan 26, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> i didnt see HALO in this list
> 
> isnt it a good game ??????


  It is quite a good game but it just looks quite similar at times


----------



## n.regmi (Jan 27, 2006)

My fav games are in particular order  

1) Super Mario Bros.
2) Civilization III
3) Contraptions
4) Age Of Empires II
5) Commandos I,II and III
6) Max Payne I
7) Need For Speed All Until Underground, havent played UG2 and Most Wanted

and Crazy Taxi, Clickomania, Moto Gp, Cricket 2002, Links 2003, Pacman etc


----------



## n.regmi (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I also like windows games specially minesweeper and solitaire
Also Online Yahoo Games like Yahoo Pool etc


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 27, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> Need For Speed All Until Underground, havent played UG2 and Most Wanted



Buddy, those two are like the best ones for that series. Do whatever you can to play those ones and make sure you don't leave them incomplete.


----------



## hotdogXP (Jan 27, 2006)

All time favorites start from the games I first played when I was a kid namely

1)Doom(1995)
2)Half Life(1999)
3)Deus Ex(2001)
4)Halo(2003)
5)Far cry, Doom3, Half Life2 (2004/2005)
6)All the Need For Speed/GTA games.....


----------



## coolendra (Jan 31, 2006)

guys this thread is bout the best of all u have ever played.......


----------



## shashank4u (Jan 31, 2006)

*tarey_g, usmayar*
i m talkin  abt project igi and igi covertstrike both i ve mentioned in the subject.
in project igi the game is hard becoz u cant save the progress,
so it becomes very challenging.
u r saying the ai is stupid but still it is challenging as not everybody can 
end the whole game out, it goes very difficuilt at 5th and 6th stages.and the last stage was the hell for topgamers,
now abt *igi covert strike *i  like becoz of exeptional music ,not that like boring max payne music.
also i ve ended *igi2 covert strike* in 35 hours flat  in one week and  completed the first 9 stages without saving the game , 
becoz there comes a stage at no. 9 or 10 which cant be completed without saving the game,so only some gr8 players can play that game out
u have to end the whole game then only u ll see how much effot it need s for igi to complete.


----------



## abhi_shake (Feb 1, 2006)

NFS MW, Max Payne 1 & 2, Fifa 2006


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 1, 2006)

Agreed IGI-2 was good game with good AI......AI improves with emrging tecnology used and the time in which it was made its is a good game..(do not see only the release date....but the planning to make the game is way back than that) so AI was quite good among the similar games released....


----------



## theexister (Feb 5, 2006)

This includes both XBOX & PC;

1) Halo [xbox]
2) Halo 2 [xbox]
3) Riven (Myst Series) [PC]
4) Grand Prix 4 [PC]
5) Forza Motorsport [xbox]


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Feb 5, 2006)

ther are many:
HL & HL2
NFS U2
and BALLANCE ( really nice game play it if possible)


----------



## sysrq (Feb 6, 2006)

where is RIDDICK, though it is besd on movie, it is enjoyable, gives u full player body to see from f.p.view, f.e.a.r. is also unforgatable, both provide malee fighting with exlent control .

btw hl 1\2 both are good


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 6, 2006)

hey guys 
another game under my belt , thats MAX PAYNE 2,
which takes 10 hours of me  to end that game , and yes without cheats , nice game.


----------



## shaunak (Feb 14, 2006)

>NFS Series
>Americas Army
>Fifa Series
>Unreal Tournament 04
>Call of duty 
>Age of empires III (I hate rts games but this 1 an exception)
>MS combat simulator I, II

Best of the Best: Call of duty 2


----------



## moshel (Feb 15, 2006)

FPS: return to castle wolfenstein
RPG: GTA series i.e. all frm GTA 3
RTS: Age of Empires - The conquerors
Racing: NFS UG2
Simulation: Simcity 4
Sports: FIFA world cup 2002


----------



## readermaniax (Feb 16, 2006)

SOME OF MY BEST IVE EVER PLAYED ARE :-
RETURN TO THE CASTLE WOLFENTEIN
COUNTER STRIKE CONDITION ZERO
NFSU2
HALO 2


----------



## tojo_friend (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Max payne
2. Max payne 2
3. pop:warrior within
4. rise of nations thrones and patriots
5. fifa
6. nfs hot persuit 2
7. far cry


----------



## Akshay (Feb 16, 2006)

max payne 2
quake 3 arena
hitman 2 contracts
serious sam


----------



## vikasg03 (Feb 21, 2006)

in my opinion cricket 2005 is the best game so far


----------



## a_ohdedar (Feb 24, 2006)

i can think of many games and it is hard to pick one.For instance i like

     FIFA 2005(actually i love FIFA series)
     age of empires 2
     harry potter and the chamber of secrets
     max payne


----------



## thetopcyborg (Feb 24, 2006)

All sports series from EA except Cricket and NHL....NBA and FIFA are just perfect although they could work on the timing of the commentary....I had scored a goal and they(the commentators, of course) were still talking about a red card I had got  . By the way, can FIFA 2006 run on an Intel 845GL onboard graphics as FIFA 2005 runs well???


----------



## greatdipanshu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Personal Take*

1.) Final Fantasy 7
2.) Final Fantasy 6
3.) FreeCiv
4.) Civilization III
5.) C&C Red Alert
6.) C&C Tiberian Sun
7.) Age of Empires II
8.) Need For Speed Underground 2
9.) Max Payne 2
10.) Doom III


----------



## BLINK182 (Feb 27, 2006)

CSS AND NFS MW


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 4, 2006)

NFS Underground 2 for me, man!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2006)

Knights of The Republic 1 & 2 
Though 1 is better but both rock


----------



## F.E.A.R_$ayan (Mar 6, 2006)

the best game is far cry its strange to find dat none of u mentioned it. are u ppl so backlogged in gamiong??


----------



## coolendra (Jun 15, 2006)

Well i think the unpopularity for farcry is the fact that ppl here are more interested in racing & combat games............ i think.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 15, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> Well i think the unpopularity for farcry is the fact that ppl here are more interested in racing & combat games............ i think.



And secondly in order to play farcry properly @ 1024 X 768, you have to get a medium-high range system.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jun 16, 2006)

Hit man silent assasin, Gta series and Farcry.


----------



## busyanuj (Jun 16, 2006)

Caesar III


and I'm eagerly awaiting the release of Caesar IV this september.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 18, 2006)

1.neverwinter nights series
2.morrowind series
3.maxpayne series
4.GTA series
5.Red Alert series
6.Beyond good and evil......yes i forgot to mention that...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 18, 2006)

1.Command & Conquer series.
2.Age of Empires series.
3.Act of War series.
4.Splinter Cell series.
5.Prince of Persia Series.
6.MaxPayne series.
7.Hitman Series.
8.Grand Theft Auto Series.
9.Star wars : Empire at war.
10.Civilization Series.
11.Half Life Series.
12.Doom Series
13.Call of Duty Series.
14.Need For Speed Series.

and keeps going on and on.


----------



## coolendra (Jun 21, 2006)

Well thunderbird........ u have lots of "best games" in ur post 

can u plz tell me wats act of war series all about.. coz i havnt played it yet


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 22, 2006)

Act of War: High Treason:- 

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/9730/93149773851front7ph.jpg

Plot

On the eve of the U.S. Presidential election, terror strikes again in the worst possible way - as both candidates are attacked, the sitting president is assassinated. As America tumbles into turmoil, confusion and chaos, only one man can save the nation from a threat that's growing more frightening by the day. In this expansion pack we follow major Jason Richter and his Task Force Talon on a desperate race against time to unravel a gigantic plot to cripple the world's only super-power, with connections back to the Consortium, the shadowy organization we got to know in Direct Action. Aside from theaters of war ranging from New York and Manhattan to Cuba, Mexico and Florida, in this installment we also take the fight to the murky waters in between - as we're introduced to modern naval combat in the same ultra-realistic style as we did on land in Direct Action.

Single Player

The new campaign features the characters from the original game, plus a number of new ones. In classic techno-thriller manner, a group of super-villains have concocted a devious world-threatening scheme which the player must foil. At the start of the game we find ourselves on the eve of U.S. Presidential elections when simultaneous terrorist attacks hit both candidates. Clues point to corrupt elements within the U.S. military and on to the Consortium, and as the story unfolds with one incredible plot-twist after the other, we slowly lose any connection to the real world - as in the best examples of the techno-thriller genre. Aside from that fact that the new single player game uses the new units (naval and mercenary) and some amazing new real-world locations (including a battle of the rooftops of Manhattan), new A.I. takes the game up a level and introduces a new increased difficulty level. Whereas the original game had standard scripted A.I., this expansion pack relies on a "real" A.I. in the single-player campaign.
[edit]

Multi Player

Eugen Systems have listened closely to feedback from fans of the original game and as a result have increased the number of multiplayer game customization options in this Expansion Pack on a massive scale.

There are now options for simple things like game speed and map wealth, but also more interesting options such as "X minutes no rush", super weapons on/off, POWs on/off, resource harvesting speed, unit lethality (increase if you want a shorter game; decrease if you want a game where you're required to use specialized units for all situations). They've also introduced two brand new game modes, a "Marine One Down" mode where the POTUS is basically eliminated to filling the role of a football that has to be captured and carried across the battlefield, and "SCUD Launcher" where the opposing sides will need to locate and capture a SCUD launcher that will only re-arm once every 3-5 minutes.
[edit]

Naval Combat

The new naval combat in provides a fully-fledged modern naval RTS within Act of War. With over a dozen new units designed specifically for naval warfare - from Tarawa class carriers, Typhoon submarines and SH-60 Seahawk anti-sub helicopters, to Harrier attack aircraft and Zubr class amphibious assault hovercraft - this feature alone promises to make this expansion pack one of the most interesting new RTS offerings in 2006.

To support the naval combat feature, Eugen Systems have developed brand new real-time physics technology to simulate waves and the heave of the ships, ballistics code for ASROC's, Tomahawks, Harpoons and other maritime weaponry, and normal mapping and deep parallax water surfaces for the waves.
[edit]

Artifical Intelligence

The A.I. has had a massive overhaul with a wealth of enhancements made. The improvements include: the A.I. now will adapt its production queue to what the player attacks him with; it will use units and upgrades that it apparently didn't in the original game; it will sell buildings if it runs out of money; it is able to analyze terrain features and adapt its tactic accordingly.
[edit]

Improved Visuals

Act of War: Direct Action was the first RTS to use a number of advanced graphical features - high precision shadow maps, reflection mapping, bump mapping, specular mapping, soft lighting, environmental volumetric occlusion, and advanced programmable pixel shaders 2.0 - on top of having unprecedented poly count and texture resolution for an RTS game. Even nine months after release it's the most advanced RTS engine available, and Eugen Systems are raising the bar another notch with this expansion pack.

New advertised visual features include post-treatment bloom effects, per-pixel and per-vertex shadow mapping, per-pixel lighting with multiple light and gloss mapping, volumetric lighting and support for SM (shader model) 1, 2 and 3 shaders.

Mercenaries

Instead of introducing a fourth faction, Eugen Systems have introduced a different kind of feature which promises to mix things up considerably during different phases of the game - mercenary units. The concept is simple: these are units for hire. Only one player at a time can hire each mercenary unit, and to hire a mercenary team you need to pay a hefty insurance policy. If the mercenaries are injured or even killed, you won't get a full refund of your insurance deposit at the end of the contract.

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/4199/93149720060117screen0028yq.th.jpg

*img456.imageshack.us/img456/7146/93149720060117screen0146en.th.jpg

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/4916/93149720060302screen0067ao.th.jpg

You can go here:-

1. *www.atari.com/actofwar/addon/index.html

2.*www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/actofwarhightreason/index.html

3. *www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/actofwardirectaction/index.html

PS:- Why can i only post 4 images only?.


----------



## samwisedabrave (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey guys,
IMHO, Fallout 2 is the most addictive game ever. its kind of an old game, but  ive been playing it for a long time now.and i dont tire of playing it again and again,coz each time you play, the story changes based on the decisions you make, and your stats.

And what about the Diablo series? I used to have sleepless nights playing the games.Its storyline always made me want to go further and further. To know what would happen next, i just couldnt exit from the game.

Ah, those were the days!!


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jun 23, 2006)

Most addictive- : AOE 2
Most boring-: Halo CE


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 24, 2006)

aoe and nfs u2 are the best i have played


----------



## Manxish (Jun 24, 2006)

Battlefield 2
Call of Duty United Offensive


----------



## coolendra (Jul 14, 2006)

currently playing Act of war......... awesome game..... thanx to thunderbird who gave me a good overview of the game ...


----------



## amrit1 (Jul 14, 2006)

The Movies
WWE Raw pc
NFS all
age of empires II, III


----------



## True Geek (Jul 15, 2006)

WWE SD vs RAW '06
Max Payne 1&2
HL 1(not 2 )
Mario


----------



## rjvcoder (Jul 15, 2006)

max payne
csi 
project igi


----------



## MrAnderson (Jul 16, 2006)

CounterStrike-Source the best lan game ever!!!!
But waiting for UT 2007.
NFSMW best racing
Obvion best RPG


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 16, 2006)

Zeus
Sims I + all expansion packs
NFS Porsch unlimited
Max Payne I

The Best?????
It's Max Payne.The music will haunt me for ever along with the scenes of Payne following a blood trail drugged.The whole game makes your heart ache so much.........Not to mention great storyline,the then best graphics,great characters....and.....BULLET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....It was really a great time playing Max Payne.....


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 16, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> Zeus
> Sims I + all expansion packs
> NFS Porsch unlimited
> Max Payne I
> ...


ya max payne 1 & 2 are really great
any one with a game of that sought


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

Quake 4
Half Life II
Age of Empires II,III
Monopoly Tycoon


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 16, 2006)

well mine is
mafia
max payne 1 n 2
pop series
call of duty all
commandos strike force
medal of honor allied asault
indigo prophecy
wolfenstein
half life 2 (playin)
far cry but hell difficult (needed to use cheat after 50% in medium diff)
enter the matrix great actions
nibiru
dave
mario
nancy drew series for story
even i forgot which games i played.... i will add later


----------



## coolendra (Jul 19, 2006)

good to hear that mafia still rocks....

but now since NFS carbon is coming.. lookin forward to that...


----------



## sushir (Jul 20, 2006)

1. half life
2. devil may cry 3
3. half life 2
4. counter strike
5. gta series
6. silent hill series


----------



## montylee (Jul 21, 2006)

The replies to this thread are not fair. The title of the thread is: "Which is "THE" best game you have ever played?", so replies shd contain only THE best game.

My best game is:

"God of War" (PS2) and the next best is:

"Resident Evil 4" (PS2)


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jul 21, 2006)

MAFIA: CITY OF LOST HEAVEN
NO ONE LIVES FOREVER (both 1 & 2)
PRINCE OF PERSIA (all 3 of them)


----------



## coolendra (Aug 6, 2006)

Guys ... recently i saw a trailer of Crysis.. looks like a real good game......

any idea bout the game guys ?????


----------



## aseem (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll have to say Max Payne,Soldier of Forune


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 7, 2006)

I like GTA-SA and PES5!


----------



## Gamefreak (Aug 11, 2006)

GTA all series.........the best GTA SA
NFS all the games....
COD 1 and 2
MAxpayne 1 and 2
F.E.A.R

Battle for Middle earth 1 and 2

and a bit more


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

NFS MW could make it too, but I love Underground 2 more !


----------



## crazy_sumi (Aug 11, 2006)

halo 2 is the best game for me.. Hundreds of custom maps and loads of map and multiplayer is way too hot too handle.

I third person, I think god of war steals the cake


----------



## AmbarD (Aug 12, 2006)

on PS2: POP TTT
           POP  SOT
           BLACK
           NFS Most Wanted
on PC: i dont know as my computer cant play most of the games !!!!


----------



## drsethi (Aug 12, 2006)

raw vs smackdown!


----------



## PainKiller (Aug 12, 2006)

GTA 3 AND GTA VICE CITY
 - these games created a completely new genre of games. and were ahead of times.


----------



## ronak (Aug 13, 2006)

the best game i played is warcraft 3 its juz lik any other real time strategy game until u start playing on lan then u go its a completely different world  its just too gud


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 13, 2006)

nfs mw...


----------



## Ven Key (Aug 15, 2006)

splinter cell, 
WWE 2006,
POP TTT,


----------



## harmax (Aug 15, 2006)

Maxpayne X
nfs X
AOE
HALO


----------



## ambandla (Aug 16, 2006)

nfs mw2,
aoe3,
hitman blood money


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> nfs mw2


  2 ?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Aug 16, 2006)

NFS: MW
MaxPayne
Chessmaster 9000


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> 2 ?



I think he mistyped,instead of typing nfsu2,he typed nfsmw2.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now the best game i have ever played !

Elder Scrolls 1V Obvilion
Hitman Blood Money


----------



## new_techie (Aug 16, 2006)

Aoe II : Conq Exp
followed by Quake III arena


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 16, 2006)

There are many-many games....but my vote goes to (obviously)

Metal Gear Solid (PS1)

Amazing story, character development, graphics (for that time), sound, music, action sequences, dialogues....Boss Fights.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 18, 2006)

MAFIA and GODFATHER 
these two games have best storyline, gampeplay , and grafix.


----------



## danantha (Aug 22, 2006)

wat about brain lar cricket 2005


----------



## coolendra (Aug 24, 2006)

jst played splinter cell - chaos theory.... loooks gr8


----------



## newbiee (Aug 25, 2006)

*Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

Hi guys, I want to know which PC games u have completed without cheating and list the top 5 games of ur choice that u have completed.Please rate these 5 games and give ur rating out of 10 along with its highs and cons. Please reply in the following format.

Games completed---Farcry,Civilization III,NFS MostWanted, UnderGround I, Age Of Empires II, Commandoes I,II & III,Mafia, Max Payne I & II

Top 5 Games: game/highs/cons/difficulty at hardest settings for u/ur rating

mine are (random order):

1)Farcry/excellent graphics and gameplay/no quick-save feature/very hard/10

2)Civilization III/solid design and gameplay, very addictive/none/easy/10

3)NFS Most Wanted/excellent graphics,sounds and  gameplay,excellent         
   cutscenes, tense police chases/none/medium/10

4)Mafia/excellent graphics & sound, superb gameplay/no quick-save/hard/10

5)MaxPayne(Both)/excellent graphics and gameplay, bullettime/short/medium/10


----------



## Stalker (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

refer this thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19235

THE best game i have played = F.E.A.R.


----------



## arunks (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

castle of wolfstein........

it was gorgeous


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

Hitman Blood Money & Far Cry


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

POP series rocksssss.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

The games which I have completed & r gud r :-
Metal Gear Solid
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Project IGI
Max Payne 2
Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 26, 2006)

Max Payne 2
&
GTA: Vice City


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 28, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> MAFIA and GODFATHER
> these two games have best storyline, gampeplay , and grafix.



NOW THERE's A MAN AFTER MY HEART!


My Favorite Game:
MAFIA - THE CITY OF LOST HEAVEN

No game has succeeded to impress me more than this! If any such game comes out, MAFIA will still have a special place in my heart.

God Father comes close..but the graphics ain't good


----------



## RinceWind (Aug 29, 2006)

In recent games, Max Payne 1 and COD 1 have probably been the most fun games I've played...

but the game which I've played the MOST is Civilization 2. Literally used to spend weeks just playing that game and sleeping and eating intermittently. God, those were the days!


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

according to me...which i have played
project igi 2
Hitman
project igi 1
max payne


----------



## runeet (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

the best game i hav played 
devil may cry
pop series (rocking storyline and excellent graphics, combat and animation)
max payne 2\very short\very low replayability value\
vice city
san andreas


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

the best game i have played

GTA san andreas ----- very lengthy\ 100 percent replayability, excellant grafix\no cons\ 10 out of 10.


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

I finished playing
Age of Empires I
Age of Empires II Conquerors Expansion (My Best)
Age of Mythology with Expansion Pack
Age of Empires III
Max Payne I and II 
Return to Castle Wolfestein
FarCRY (de best)
Project IGI 1 and 2 (de best)
FEAR
VietCong
Need For Speed all Versions
and many more titles its like u name them and i have completed it.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Games u Completed & Best Among Them*

RTCW FTW

far cry predator

hl2

ninja gaiden black

fear

prey(recently)


----------



## csczero (Aug 30, 2006)

1. Mafia (any time) Man what a story line. Need Mafia2  Very sad when game was over.

2. Max payne

3.Half life old one. Again Fantastic Story line


----------



## pacificboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Nfsmw


----------



## caleb (Sep 1, 2006)

GTA San Andreas & FarCry....are very hot games enjoyed every single second spent on those 2 games.

Does anyone know any latest games similar to the aboe 2 games...pls suggest

Caleb


----------



## talkaboom (Sep 1, 2006)

FPS:  Unreal Tnmnt 2k4
TPS: Max Payne 2
RTS: World of Warcraft
Racing: NFS U2
Micromanagement: Caesar
Other notable games:
far cry
ghost recon
splinter cell PT
QIV
Rise of Nations
Warcraft III:ROC

Of course: 
Tetris
bejewelled
PoPOS version


----------



## goobimama (Sep 2, 2006)

Mafia. That's it. No other game comes close to its storyline. I don't think one can play it again though (graphics *may* look crappy when compared to today's games and also, the ending is already known).


----------



## arvind dhavala (Sep 4, 2006)

My Rating is as below
FPS
1. Quake4
2. Half Life 1&2
3. Call of Duty 1&2
4.FarCry
5.MOH 1&2

RTS
1.WarCraft
2.AOE
3.AOM

THIRD PERSON
1.MaxPyne 2. Global Strom 3.POP (ALL)
__________
FPS
1. Quake4
2. Half Life 1&2
3. Call of Duty 1&2
4.FarCry
5.MOH 1&2

RTS
1.WarCraft
2.AOE
3.AOM

THIRD PERSON
1.MaxPyne 2. Global Strom 3.POP (ALL)[/QUOTE]


----------



## n00b Saibot (Sep 4, 2006)

As the OP has not provided any specific platform constraint, I wud say best ever game I played was Devil May Cry 3 : Dante's Awakening on PS2. On PC front I name Freelancer, NFS: Underground 2, Max Payne & Hitman Contracts: Codename 47 as being top notch. And I think everybody loves Tekken as ultimate bash-'em-up.  I just swear by it


----------



## just4soft (Sep 8, 2006)

i would say....
Halflife2
GTA San andreas
Hitman Contracts


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 8, 2006)

FPS
Serious Sam 2
F.E.A.R
___________
R.T.S
A.O.E 3
A.O.M
Middle Earth(battle for)
_________________
R.P.G
Final Fantasy VII


----------



## 56561 (Sep 8, 2006)

final fantasy 7


----------



## joeldsouza (Sep 8, 2006)

The POP series...
POP SOT
POP WW
POP T2T


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 9, 2006)

POP Series, GTA 3,Vice City & San Andreass,Mafia,Matrix Path of Neo, Doom 3


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

NFSMW,METAL GEAR SOLID-1,and lotz more..PM or mail me if u wanna know them


----------



## Xyberman (Sep 9, 2006)

*God of War* - _PS2_

*Rise of Nations* - _PC_

*Quake III* - _PC_

*Prince od Persia* series - _PS2_


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 16, 2006)

*Half-life*


----------



## n2casey (Sep 16, 2006)

Well no one said about Project-IGI 2.
I like Max Payne 1 & 2
 Project-IGI 1 & 2
 GTA-VC & San Andreas


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 16, 2006)

Project igi-2 was crap.


----------



## reddick (Sep 17, 2006)

NFS MW
Quake 4
POP T2T
n Mario


----------



## Simmick (Sep 18, 2006)

Sim city 4 is the ultimate PC game I have played, because there is so much of detail in it, that you have to look in to every inch of space of the game is played. then My Favourites ae the Different Football Genre games like Management and the normal games. Does anybody have any Simcity 4 regions with him.


----------



## coolendra (Sep 24, 2006)

has ne1 played Splinter Cell : chaos theory 1!!... good game !!


----------



## hard_rock (Sep 27, 2006)

Games Goblin said:
			
		

> NOW THERE's A MAN AFTER MY HEART!
> 
> 
> My Favorite Game:
> ...



Same here....


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Sep 27, 2006)

NFS most wanted and hot pursuit -2

Age of Mythology

Spiderman - 1 (not played yet) i think it is good


----------



## utkarsh-techy (Sep 27, 2006)

actually the best game made to date eye candy wise has to be fear but if intense battle is ur choice then opt for the metal gear series.


note:the gta series really rocks.


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 4, 2006)

All time favorite - Age of Empires,

but current favorite - America's Army

Hooah!

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## desijays (Oct 11, 2006)

mafia. 

but then again i can't forget the sleepless nights i had with half life 2 or the slow motion antiques with maxpayne 1 and 2. 

Nor the 5 and 10 minutes pleasures of Need for speed underground 1, 2 and most wanted.

Or the gut wrenching action in UT2004 (the only game which i proudly proclaim isn't pirated ). 

One special mention of mafia. I've played many games in my life... But the only game that made me so emotional to the point i started to cry was mafia. Beautiful story. Sometimes, i wish I lived the life of the character in that game... its so close to my heart. i played it 4 or 5 long years ago. but i have fond memories of the game.... 

Im waiting for FSX now from microsoft....
__________


			
				Games Goblin said:
			
		

> NOW THERE's A MAN AFTER MY HEART!
> 
> 
> My Favorite Game:
> ...



likewise mate. true to the word.........


----------



## kirtan (Oct 11, 2006)

CS:CZ
Project IGI
Call of Duty
FIFA 06


----------



## 7monk (Oct 11, 2006)

1.age Of Empiers 2:age If Kings
2.rise Of Nations 2
3.max Payne 1,2
4.hitman 1,2,3
5.mafia
6.nfs Hot Pursuit 2,underground 2


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 12, 2006)

I like racing games. Now-a-days I am havin a great time with Trackmania Nations and Trackmania Sunrise. These are awesome games!


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 12, 2006)

desijays said:
			
		

> One special mention of mafia. I've played many games in my life... But the only game that made me so emotional to the point i started to cry was mafia. Beautiful story. *Sometimes, i wish I lived the life of the character in that game...* its so close to my heart. i played it 4 or 5 long years ago. *but i have fond memories of the game.... *


 Exactly same man........ Me too was very much immersed in the game, that I got depressed for a day after finishing the game since Tommy(ME) died.(Though I dint cried like you). According to me true ENJOYMENT in a game is like what I got when I played MAFIA. It makes you feel that you are Tommy, and it's your life story. The story narration is awesome. Still now also I am searching for a game which gives the same enjoyment while playing Mafia but dint got any such... All are meant to just SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT here and there... with less priorty to Story. Anyways do you know that Mafia-2 is coming....???


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 12, 2006)

Mafia 2 was announced but guess its shelved as of now. The developers ran into trouble with sacked project leads and all. As of now, the sequel is in cold storage. Hopefully, some other game studio might show interest in reviving the series.


----------



## puneet_jay (Oct 13, 2006)

it's HALF LIFE 2 all d way !!!!!!
even MW was pretty good....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 13, 2006)

Counter Strike II...awesome!


----------



## desijays (Oct 13, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Exactly same man........ Me too was very much immersed in the game, that I got depressed for a day after finishing the game since Tommy(ME) died.(Though I dint cried like you). According to me true ENJOYMENT in a game is like what I got when I played MAFIA. It makes you feel that you are Tommy, and it's your life story. The story narration is awesome. Still now also I am searching for a game which gives the same enjoyment while playing Mafia but dint got any such... All are meant to just SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT here and there... with less priorty to Story. Anyways do you know that Mafia-2 is coming....???



I'm glad you feel the same tommy (hard_rock)   Like you, I too searched for games like mafia, but i didn't find any. I was overjoyed when you said mafia 2 was coming up. the moment i read the next post, my happiness sunk rock bottom,when i realized the mafia 2 project is on the rocks.. so sad.. If it does come out, i'll be so happy. i hope it does. i'll pray it does. but i have a feeling it will be hard keeping up to the expectations. that is a problem with all part 2's. movies or games... but anyways we'll wait..

by the way, whose making mafia 2? any idea? the same guys who made mafia 1?


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 14, 2006)

Prince of Persia Trilogy is really awesome game its a must for game lovers


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 14, 2006)

> I'm glad you feel the same tommy (hard_rock)  Like you, I too searched for games like mafia, but i didn't find any. I was overjoyed when you said mafia 2 was coming up. the moment i read the next post, my happiness sunk rock bottom,when i realized the mafia 2 project is on the rocks.. so sad.. If it does come out, i'll be so happy. i hope it does. i'll pray it does. but i have a feeling it will be hard keeping up to the expectations. that is a problem with all part 2's. movies or games... but anyways we'll wait..
> 
> by the way, whose making mafia 2? any idea? the same guys who made mafia 1?


 Yeah.. me too have the feeling that Part 2 wont be great if any other Game developers develop the game as ctrl_alt_del said. Mafia was developed by Illusion Softworks and I hope if they do it again (mafia 2) then the game would be great.As they only can maintain that flavour and unique style of characters of the game. Otherwise it would become like Godfather game which is extremely Hopeless. Just raise ur reputation by earning upgrades... and try to become the DON.The character in Godfather runs like a local goonda... No comparision with dignity and style how Tommy looks and walks and the way he talks...thought provoking.

   Anyways I'm not here to blame on Godfather game, Just my opinion between the two Mafia/ Don family related games. I found that Mafia 2 is releasing from:
*mafia.3dactionplanet.gamespy.com/index1.htm


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 14, 2006)

all of tomb raider series (till Ver. V)


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 14, 2006)

Star Wars Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight,
Played it long time ago! (in 2000 Maybe)..


----------



## desijays (Oct 14, 2006)

I looked thru the website tommy, and it didn't say anywhere that it might not be released. So i suppose the game is coming out then. Don't know when though. 

But in any case, i'm working on my own little gangsta game... its in the conceptualization stage and its turning out well... I'm using the C4 engine by the way. i'll realease it free when its done though...  which is still a long while off. I'm using C++ for the language and a mixture of 3ds and blender for the models...


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 14, 2006)

Counter strike 1.6


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 15, 2006)

desijays said:
			
		

> I looked thru the website tommy, and it didn't say anywhere that it might not be released. So i suppose the game is coming out then. Don't know when though.
> 
> But in any case, i'm working on my own little gangsta game... its in the conceptualization stage and its turning out well... I'm using the C4 engine by the way. i'll realease it free when its done though...  which is still a long while off. I'm using C++ for the language and a mixture of 3ds and blender for the models...


Oh...thats Great.... Then sure let this forum members check out that. When u r done, give us a link to download.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 15, 2006)

Notice the date on which the news about Mafia 2 was posted. It says 16th Dec *2003*. Its almost nearing 3 years now. Agreed that 3 years can be pretty short time in development cycle but then, we haven't had any more news about the same ever since. I think it will be too optimistic to think that Illusion is still at work on Mafia 2. If ever the games does get released, there will surely be by a different developer or maybe with an entirely revamped team. And no, a new team doesn't necessarily mean trouble. Case in point, the resurrection of Lara Croft with TR: Legends.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 15, 2006)

My pick wud be halflife 2,Fifa 06,Condition Zero


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 15, 2006)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Notice the date on which the news about Mafia 2 was posted. It says 16th Dec *2003*. Its almost nearing 3 years now. Agreed that 3 years can be pretty short time in development cycle but then, we haven't had any more news about the same ever since. I think it will be too optimistic to think that Illusion is still at work on Mafia 2. If ever the games does get released, there will surely be by a different developer or maybe with an entirely revamped team. And no, a new team doesn't necessarily mean trouble. Case in point, the resurrection of Lara Croft with TR: Legends.


 Oh...I dint saw the date.  Then the release of the game is still undetermined. It depends on the Developers.. I have played LCTR.. The game is good in graphics and other features. I havent played the previous versions of Lara Croft. I think they arent so much popular. Since different developer developed this version of game, it is popular now. So game Popularity- Depends on how best a developer creates the game. 

 I am just worried that if another developer creates game, then they may spoil it. They must do a thorugh research of Mafia and develop. Anyways there is no point in talking all these things as the development of the game itself is halted.


----------



## Fastlove (Oct 16, 2006)

I am into adventure RPG games and liked a lot the Morrowind series....but the best game I played/still playing is 
- World of Warcraft - but this is a MMORPG


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 16, 2006)

Resident Evil 4
Devil May Cry 3: Dante's awakening
NFS:MW
POP:WW


----------



## Games Goblin (Oct 17, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Exactly same man........ Me too was very much immersed in the game, that I got depressed for a day after finishing the game since Tommy(ME) died.(Though I dint cried like you). According to me true ENJOYMENT in a game is like what I got when I played MAFIA. It makes you feel that you are Tommy, and it's your life story. The story narration is awesome. Still now also I am searching for a game which gives the same enjoyment while playing Mafia but dint got any such... All are meant to just SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT here and there... with less priorty to Story. Anyways do you know that Mafia-2 is coming....???



I am glad there are guys like me here. When I first finished the game (I finished it 12 times now, with various mods installed....I am making a mod for it myself!!!) I was depressed for ONE WHOLE DAY AFTER TOMMY DIED. AFTER HIS SPEECH IN THE END ("the guy who wants everything in life might end up with nothing..........") , I cried.....



MY CLASSMATES (EXCEPT 1) LIKE GTA SERIES MORE THAN MAFIA!!!! I FIGHT WITH THEM ALMOST EVERY NOW & THEN ARGUING THAT MAFIA IS THE BEST! GTA IS MINDLESS KILLING. U KILL THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE WHILE PLAYING THE GAME, IF YOU RAM A CAR AT VERY HIGH SPEED YOU ARE UNHURT. A VIDEO GAME MUST HAVE ATLEAST AN OUNCE OF REALITY!


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 17, 2006)

Games Goblin said:
			
		

> I am glad there are guys like me here. When I first finished the game (I finished it 12 times now, with various mods installed....I am making a mod for it myself!!!) I was depressed for ONE WHOLE DAY AFTER TOMMY DIED. AFTER HIS SPEECH IN THE END (*"the guy who wants everything in life might end up with nothing.........."*) , I cried.....


  That was my favourite dialog in the game. That made me think whole day. And the music that was played when Tommy kills Sam and while the blood drops on the heap of notes(money) in the end and when he says "DON Salieri will find you.." is my favourite and for that only I have played that mission several times. I installed some mods but there were too many bugs in them. Like tyres of cars dint touched the surface at all... And it made mafia no different than GTA in looks and feel... So removed them. Yeah man there are guys who want the game to be story oriented and immersive and give a unique feeling while playing rather than just completing some missions which only gives you AWARDS or POINTS. Anyways I think this thread is only getting concentrated to MAFIA. I request moderators to move MAFIA related posts to a separate thread.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 17, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> I havent played the previous versions of Lara Croft. I think they arent so much popular. Since different developer developed this version of game, it is popular now. So game Popularity- Depends on how best a developer creates the game.



Dude, thats a statement that would get you flamed all the way to cyber hell and back if you dare make it in a Lara Croft fan forum. No matter what, Tomb Raider games were the best known games when gaming was taking off in a big way and Lara Croft still remains one of the best known video game character, thanks not to Legends, but to the ones before that, long before Legends came out. TR games started going downhills after the devolopers started mindlessly churning out squeles after squeles until Crystal Dynamics was handed over the responsibility of Legends. But in no way can you say that TR is popular now because of Crsystal Dynamics. It was Core Design who brought us this wonderful game and they were the same people who were instrumental in almost ruining the franchise.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Oct 18, 2006)

The whole tomb raider franchise sucked big time...


----------



## desijays (Oct 18, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> That was my favourite dialog in the game. That made me think whole day. And the music that was played when Tommy kills Sam and while the blood drops on the heap of notes(money) in the end and when he says "DON Salieri will find you.." is my favourite and for that only I have played that mission several times. I installed some mods but there were too many bugs in them. Like tyres of cars dint touched the surface at all... And it made mafia no different than GTA in looks and feel... So removed them. Yeah man there are guys who want the game to be story oriented and immersive and give a unique feeling while playing rather than just completing some missions which only gives you AWARDS or POINTS. Anyways I think this thread is only getting concentrated to MAFIA. I request moderators to move MAFIA related posts to a separate thread.



tommy, you and goblin have made me install mafia again and play it. after playing it for 7 times i thought i wouldn't play it again. but i can't help it. Can't blame me  and i don't regret it either..  in 2 days I would have finished mafia for the 8th time...
__________


			
				Games Goblin said:
			
		

> MY CLASSMATES (EXCEPT 1) LIKE GTA SERIES MORE THAN MAFIA!!!! I FIGHT WITH THEM ALMOST EVERY NOW & THEN ARGUING THAT MAFIA IS THE BEST! GTA IS MINDLESS KILLING. U KILL THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE WHILE PLAYING THE GAME, IF YOU RAM A CAR AT VERY HIGH SPEED YOU ARE UNHURT. A VIDEO GAME MUST HAVE ATLEAST AN OUNCE OF REALITY!



There will always be takers for both sides of the coin...... but as they say; it can't be denied that GTA is just game....but mafia, is an experience.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 18, 2006)

I played Mafia 3 years ago and I can say that it is way way way way way (yawn!!) way better than GTA.


----------



## essarrenn (Oct 22, 2006)

If you want realistic war, then choose call of duty.  This game look like an actual war.  Its Multiplayer is fantastic.  Expesially in Carenten.


----------



## coolendra (Dec 2, 2006)

well NFS carbon is also catching up in the "best games " listof my friend circle !!!!!!


 wat say ????


----------



## jasku (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,,,,

Best game ever.......has to be MAFIA...wat a game !..wat a storyline...brilliant!!!

Championship Manager- 4....absolutely love it!

FIFA series...

wat say guys?
__________
o **** i forgot my fav muliplayer FPS....Americas Army...its brilliant ...coz its free!!!....


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2006)

Mafia-------------- for immersive experience.
Silent Hill 2---------for a great emotional story with elements of human manifestations, alongwith toughest puzzles to solve.
The Suffering series-----------for its insanity and a compelling story with grotesque design of enemies and well framed plot.
Prey-----------recent FPS with lots of innovations(like portal technology, living weapons and gravity walkways) and an unforgettable story.
POP series--------------for that acrobatic skill, music and princly feeling.
NFS series--------------just to extinguish my need for speed fever.
Doom3-------------all time fav, great timepass n good shooting practice with satisfaction of killing evil.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 8, 2006)

Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion is the best game i have ever seen.........


----------



## desh2s (Dec 8, 2006)

Freelancer... really cool


----------



## Knight (Dec 25, 2006)

1) Fifa 2007
2) Quake 4


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 25, 2006)

NFS MOST WANTED , NFS CARBON , MAX PAYNE 2, FIFA 2006/2007, FORMULA 1 2006, SIMS 2 , BRIAN LARA CRICKET.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 25, 2006)

IGI
IGI 2
(Best part of IGI is that you cannot save in between. So you have to complete the whole mission at a time.)
NFS


----------



## niraj trehan (Dec 27, 2006)

splinter cell double agent


----------



## max_demon (Dec 27, 2006)

casanova said:
			
		

> Rise of Nations
> Rise of Nations - Thrones And Patriots
> Ragnarok
> Age of Empires III
> ...


same here man Wanna play with me?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 30, 2006)

I think the best game i played is doom 3 it did scare me a lot till the end trust me


----------



## TO_Sathish (Dec 30, 2006)

i think..
1. DOOM 3 engine based gamz..
2. NFS series


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 30, 2006)

Tomb Raider: Legend


----------



## chitvan (Jan 9, 2007)

Medal of Honer allied assault
Call of duty(very good game but its easy than Medal of Honer)
IGI-1 & 2
Desert storm -1 & 2.
NFS Most wanted
Kill Switch
__________
how can i save game in Project IGI-2?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2007)

Played every big tiltle-cod,doom3,hl2,gta series,fifa series,max payne,sims etc..
But i found warcraft 3 the best of the lot.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 10, 2007)

i've played NFS (1-9), GTA (3-SA), Max Payne, F1, Colin McRae 04 & 05...but the best would be *GTA San Andreas*.

why- its really BIG, (story,city...) the Funniest, the best Gameplay...the list goes on.

the Dialogues are so funnny.

my favorites, when CJ's driving-> You Punk A$$ B1tch; ohh for F|_|ck's sake!!! ; My Car!!! My F|_|cking Car ; Do you see me laughing A$$hole


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah GTA is relly one of its kind


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 11, 2007)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Dude, thats a statement that would get you flamed all the way to cyber hell and back if you dare make it in a Lara Croft fan forum. No matter what, Tomb Raider games were the best known games when gaming was taking off in a big way and Lara Croft still remains one of the best known video game character, thanks not to Legends, but to the ones before that, long before Legends came out. TR games started going downhills after the devolopers started mindlessly churning out squeles after squeles until Crystal Dynamics was handed over the responsibility of Legends. But in no way can you say that TR is popular now because of Crsystal Dynamics. It was Core Design who brought us this wonderful game and they were the same people who were instrumental in almost ruining the franchise.



You got it completely wrong. Crystal Dynamic made a good game. Legends sold over 8 million copies worldwide which was a hit. Crystal Dynamics also creating another tomb raider: anniversary coming this year somewhere around june. Core design ruined tomb raider especially the angel of darkness. Tomb raider fans thought Tomb raider is dead forever and eidos have to close it. When Crystal Dynamics gave us a good game. Many of the tomb raider fans got hope that tomb raider will live and the good part is that the new game is going to be longer. 

And last thing i want to tell is Tomb Raider is back.


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are my favourite ones. Mostly i like to play them online
CoD 2
NFS MostWanted 
GTA sanandreas
IGI
FIFA series
MAxpayne 2
Counter Strike

My favourite S.W.A.T.4 (multiplayer online)
Tactics and Team work which makes this game better over the others


----------



## saurav29 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am playing Oblivion for last 4 months now and love the game.....
The game i think was most difficult i ever Played was Dungeon Lords. version 1.4 and 
the Game that brought me to the pc gaming and all time favorite is Vampire Masquerade : Bloodlines...........


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 22, 2007)

Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty
Commandos 2: Men of Courage

Runaway - A Road Adventure ( mast game hai bhai ) 

Max Payne - kool actions, Voice acting, storyline, really enjoyed the bullet time.


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hitman: Codename 47
Hitman: Silent Assasin (Best of Lot)
Hitman: Contracts


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 26, 2007)

The best and my first pc game was severance blade of darkness


----------



## kirangp (Feb 2, 2007)

To me it has to be *Black And White*....Nothing can ever match the joy you get when ur creature listens to each & every word...Just like a baby
In racing it has to be *Need For Speed-Hot Pursuit 2 ....*This game had everything..Beautiful cars,superb soundtrack...I mean everything
In Rpg,I liked *Icewind Dale 1 & 2* very much
In action *Half Life series,Max Payne,No One Lives Forever Series* & many more
In adventure games...it has to be the *Monkey Island* series


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 3, 2007)

GTA:VC and GTA:SA


----------



## ponzi (Feb 6, 2007)

world of warcraft!
it has to b the best mmorpg in d world
and its gfx just rok!
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/6956/untitled80ybph2.gif


----------



## DDIF (Feb 12, 2007)

_Max Payne
Max Payne II: Fall of Max Payne
GTA Myth
Dino Crisis_


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

did i read an "icewind dale " and "monkey island "  . . nice games   . you should definitely try "BG series " . its the best in DnD . 
__________
for kirangp


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 12, 2007)

Battlefield 2,Elder Scrolls Oblivion,Hitman 2 & Blood Money,Max Payne 1 & 2,Grand theft auto(All versions),Need for speed most wanted,Far Cry,Half Life 2,Splinter Cell chaos theory,Gothic 3,Serious Sam the 2nd encounter,Quake 4,LOTR:Battle for middle earth 2nd,Fear...

The thread title should be changed to :Which are the best games you have ever played:


----------



## Yad (Feb 12, 2007)

The best game i ever played was need for speed orsche.
hitman :silent assasin was also great.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 12, 2007)

Yad said:
			
		

> The best game i ever played was need for speed orsche.
> hitman :silent assasin was also great.


me too liked NFS Porsche Unleashed a lot, i mean its the BEST NFS till date


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 16, 2007)

*Which is the best game u have played till date??*

*Hey guys lets vote the best game u have played till date...  *

*Lets check out who likes what type of games....   *


*Starting with me....Its tuf to decide between NFS & Max Payne...but being a hardcore action crazy guy i wud vote MAX PAYNE   as my favourite till date...As such i havent played many games yet...  *


*Thanks,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## kirangp (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

I like Black And White,Transport Tycoon,Need for Speed-Hot Pursuit 2,Mafia,Half Life 2,Freedom Force,Counter Strike....I wud choose Black And White & Freedom Force over any other games...Both were very different games...I wish they make Freedom Force 3 though it is doubtful


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

GTA SA and FIFA 07.I like sports games.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

well i like max payne / hitman / pop / splinter cell / pain killer / nfs mw / nfs carbon n many more...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

Is it me or i see quite often thread like this?. It gets quite boring seeing the same thread over and over again.


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

yeah same thread all over...my fav, half life I & II, episode one, IGI I & II, farcry, F.E.A.R, call of duty I & II, medal of honour, NFS all...forgot to mention all of da expansions of them, above all else AOE conquerer's exp, i still play some times...


----------



## premsharma (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

Far Cry
Prince of Persia 3D [later versions of POP are foggy graphics and thus bekar]


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

Nfs Ug2
__________
Nfs Ug2, Aoe Ii


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

*Which is the best game you have ever played ?????*


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Which is the best game u have played till date??*

i like farcry the most then most wanted the most..then 
now a days completely thrilled by the pop t2t 
the graphics ,the actions are awesome...
only gameplay needs to be learned.


----------



## ayushsobti (Mar 8, 2007)

favourite racing game - NFS Most Wanted (its definitely better than carbon)
favourite FPS - FarCry and Max Payne 2

BTW, has anybody played Indigo Prophecy. its a pretty cool game too


----------



## addict (Jul 29, 2007)

its gotta be Deus Ex.........its so immersing!!!!!!!


----------



## almighty (Jul 29, 2007)

hummmm
max payne I and II comes first in my list 
then splinter cell, MAFIA, IGI 1-2 , brother in arms,
and of course NFS 2


----------



## slash_89 (Jul 29, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 29, 2007)

NFS underground the best


----------



## goobimama (Jul 29, 2007)

Warcraft. I used to get hooked to that for hours and hours....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 29, 2007)

warcraft !!!!!!! warcraft !!!!!!

i just love the gameplay and the story !!!

guyz suggest me some good games with excellent story an inspiring story !!


----------



## vineeth.gk (Jul 29, 2007)

nfs mostwanted

but hates gta sanandreas


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oblivion........playing now..........


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2007)

farcry is just a bells and whistles game with not depp immersion.

I would go for:
1. Silent Hill series (all of them are superbly crafted)
2. Mafia
3. Indigo Prophecy


----------



## Yad (Jul 31, 2007)

need for speed porsche unleashed


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 31, 2007)

well my fav r maxpayne, fifa06n07, n all nfs esp mostwanted.....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 1, 2007)

Max-Payne 1 & 2.
GTA : VC and GTA : SA
NFS : UG2 and NFS : Most Wanted.
Return to Castle : Wolfenstien
Counter Strike.
Garry Kasporov Chess,
Mortal Kombat : Shaolin Monks (On PS2)
Hitman : Silent Assasin
Colin McRae Rally 2004
Nascar 2003,
NBA Basketball 2005,
EA Sports Cricket 2007,
UEFA Champions League,
Total Overdose,
Age of Empires 3,
Resident Evil 3 : Nemesis.

(Its a huge list...)


----------



## jigu (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Friends, In Which World You R Living????????

  The Games You R Listing Above Are Tooooo Old.

  Why Do U Not Experience New Graffic Games.

  Play 

  Call Of Duty 2
  Half Life2.& Episode 1
  Tomb Raider Legend.
  S.t.a.l.k.e.r
  Ghost Recon Advance Warfighter 2
  Flatout 2 (i Found Very Good Racing Game)
  Dirt
  Devil May Cry 3 Se
  Rough Trooper 

            & Promise  U Forget All Other Games.

  But This Games Require Good Graffic Card.


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 6, 2007)

jigu said:
			
		

> Hey Friends, In Which World You R Living????????
> 
> The Games You R Listing Above Are Tooooo Old.
> 
> Why Do U Not Experience New Graffic Games.



Man.. the thread says..Best games EVER PLAYED!! And Graphics is not the only thing in game..I have seen many high end graphics games crappy in gameplay...There are different aspects in game..Lke gameplay,storyline, interaction and overall enjoyment of game (Take Vice city or Mafia..you may say its crappy in graphics compared to present day games..But I get same enjoyment even if I play it now..Because of its gameplay and nonlinearity it offers..Thats called a best GAME)


----------



## rohan4pal (Aug 6, 2007)

Call of Duty 1 & 2,
Company of Heroes,
AoM & AoE (all series),
FEAR,
The Sims2,
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory & Double Agent..........


----------



## Manoj (Aug 6, 2007)

Max Payne 1
AOE - All Parts
Return To Castle Wolfestein
Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
POP: Sands Of Time
Need For Speed: Most Wanted


----------



## mandar5 (Aug 6, 2007)

Gow1,2
RE4
mgs3!


----------



## Batistabomb (Aug 7, 2007)

freedom fighters


----------



## nach p (Dec 14, 2007)

Cs & Igi


----------

